# Montgomery Traps?



## Trapper25 (Jan 18, 2008)

Which would be better to buy: no 2 montgomery coil springs or heavily modified (laminated, four coiled, base plated) bridger and victor coilsprings? I will be trapping for coyotes, bobcats, foxes, and *****.


----------



## koondawg (Feb 13, 2007)

Either would be fine for bobcat and coyote but for ***** and fox I would buy 1 1/2s


----------

